
Belgium Internet Provider Targets Frustrated Gamers with Voice-Activated Banners - colinprince
https://variety.com/2019/gaming/news/voice-activated-banners-1203203252/
======
milsorgen
>The effect was achieved by programming an OBS plug-in that connects to a
player’s microphone and uses Microsoft Cognitive Service to transcribe
keyword-based data generated by a human voice in real-time. The ad was
programmed to seek any possible keyword related to “slow internet,” including
a variety of swear words.

That is actually quite clever.

